# I've just been to Aladin's Cave



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

Someone suggested Hexhamshire Hardwoods as a potential local supplier for me, of exotic hardwairds for toy making.

I have just been down to their workshop / shop in the middle of the countryside and it is Aladin's Cave. Equipment to die for and so many hardwoods that you don't know where to turn.

They feature on eBay but if you're in the area (just south of Hexham, Northumberland) they are worth a personal visit.

If, like me, you are intersted in toy making, then their offcuts are just what you need.


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the report *Paul*, they all help someone else determine if a trips worth while.


----------



## Keefaz (2 Sep 2006)

I'm not too far away in sunny Newcastle. Might worth a gander...


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2006)

Just got back from John Boddys at Boroughbridge,went to G&S Specialist Timbers near Penrith a couple of weeks ago - My daughter lives in Newcastle,so am planning to call in to Hexhamshire Hardwoods next time I'm visiting her,so nice to know it sounds like the trip will be well worth it  

Andrew


----------



## cumbrian (2 Sep 2006)

PowerTool":21nfec9c said:


> went to G&S Specialist Timbers near Penrith a couple of weeks ago



Andrew - are they worth a visit? I need a place where they will be kind to dumb newbie questions!


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

PowerTool":12xdsk61 said:


> Just got back from John Boddys at Boroughbridge,went to G&S Specialist Timbers near Penrith a couple of weeks ago - My daughter lives in Newcastle,so am planning to call in to Hexhamshire Hardwoods next time I'm visiting her,so nice to know it sounds like the trip will be well worth it
> 
> Andrew



It's not the easiest place to find. If you look at a map of Whitley Chapel, go 1/4 mile West from the central X road (the chapel's on the X Road). The 'main' road bends to the right and there's a turning to the left, marked 'No Through Road.' Go down it. 2nd on the left just over 1/4 mile down.


----------



## duncanh (2 Sep 2006)

yes, Hexhamshire Hardwoods is a bit tricky to find isn't it - I've been twice and I still got lost the second time!

If you're after wood for turning near Newcastle then try Keenleysides in Bedlington Station - just off the A189. It's where the Northumbrian woodturners meet. They also sell turning tools and a few other wood tools.

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2006)

Paul - thanks for the directions (may have hesitated at the "no through road" bit..)

Duncan - thanks for the information - may try to fit in a visit there as well

Cumbrian - yes,very friendly people.Place is not very big,but has plenty to look at.Good selection of machinery and tools;they do bowl blanks and spindle blanks,as well as boards.I quite enjoyed looking round their selection of board offcuts and bargain bundles (but have been kicking myself for not buying a lovely purpleheart board while I was there  - thought John Boddys might have had some,but didn't  )

John Boddys - now there is a _big_ place.The self-selection wood store (designed for smaller/hobby users) made it well worth the ride out.


Andrew


----------



## duncanh (2 Sep 2006)

Just remembered - another shop with a reasonable supply of turning wood is Snainton's where I got my lathe from. The wood store is very well laid out http://www.snaintonwoodturning.co.uk/index.html
They also have quit a few tools


----------



## lugo35 (2 Sep 2006)

whats there ebay user name to find out what there selling?????


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

lugo35":2vh3mkbi said:


> whats there ebay user name to find out what there selling?????


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Hexhamshire-Ha ... nd-Exotics


----------



## lugo35 (2 Sep 2006)

thanks for that


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

The eBay entries seem to be limited to bowl blanks. For anything else you need to use the old dog and bone


----------



## PowerTool (23 Sep 2006)

Been today - Paul,thanks for the directions - they were spot on! (Not sure I would have found it otherwise - actually,the bloke who served me said they have a customer from Cambridge who mail-orders a lot,was up in the North so went to go and visit - got as far as the crossroads,lost the signal on his mobile to be able to ring for directions,and never found the place  )
Small shop,but well-stocked with interesting timbers,and very friendly and enthusiastic staff.
Came away with some lemonwood,padauk,beech,lime,purpleheart,goncalo alves and tambooti (never heard of tambooti before,but it looked nice..)
They also stock laburnum,ebony,lignum vitae,zebrano to name some of them I can remember - and are supposed to be getting Ancient Kauri in stock in October.

Small windy roads,but scenery,stock and service all excellent  

Andrew


----------



## Paul Barrett (23 Sep 2006)

PowerTool":3ism3ayq said:


> Been today - Paul,thanks for the directions - they were spot on! (Not sure I would have found it otherwise - actually,the bloke who served me said they have a customer from Cambridge who mail-orders a lot,was up in the North so went to go and visit - got as far as the crossroads,lost the signal on his mobile to be able to ring for directions,and never found the place  )
> Small shop,but well-stocked with interesting timbers,and very friendly and enthusiastic staff.
> Came away with some lemonwood,padauk,beech,lime,purpleheart,goncalo alves and tambooti (never heard of tambooti before,but it looked nice..)
> They also stock laburnum,ebony,lignum vitae,zebrano to name some of them I can remember - and are supposed to be getting Ancient Kauri in stock in October.
> ...



Amazed we didn't see each other - I was there today too!


----------



## roles47 (23 Sep 2008)

Ok then, how do I get to add a comment on the Wood Suppliers Listings.
I've just got back from Hexhamshire Hardwoods and they are still going strong, still got some great species and giving good service and advise.
I asked about the owner being semi-retired, which is correct, but he's still carrying on trading now and I understand he's getting his son more involved.
So don't give up folks - persevere and keep him busy.


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2008)

roles47":33sbitgb said:


> Ok then, how do I get to add a comment on the Wood Suppliers Listings.



Depends on which listing you are referring to; If I happen to see it or someone points it out to me, Like this


----------



## big soft moose (24 Sep 2008)

i may well drop in there fairly soon - my fiancee lives in haydon bridge which is handy.

Her parents are in heysham , which is handy for G&S too.


----------



## duncanh (25 Sep 2008)

I'm surprised to hear that Hexhamshire Hardwoods are still going - I tried contacting them a couple of times last year when I needed some timber and they didn't answer the phone. I heard from a couple of sources that they'd closed 

As far as I remember turners from the Northumberland club stopped going as a while back couple of people went and they were shut even after phoning to check that they were open.

Now I shop here - http://www.newcastlehardwood.com/newcastlehardwood/services.html I believe that it's run by a couple of young guys that used to work at Hexhamshire - they're very helpful


----------

